# Retrouver les notes de l'iPhone sur l'iPad



## geanne (24 Octobre 2011)

Bonjour,

J'ai un iPad2, un iPhone4 et un iMac.

Les deux premiers sont sous iOS5, tous les paramètres (notes incluses) sont synchronisés avec iCloud.

Je n'arrive pas à retrouver les notes de mon iPhone sur mon iPad :mouais:

Quelqu'un aurait une idée ?

Merci d'avance


----------



## geanne (24 Octobre 2011)

Problème résolu.

En fait, il fallait aussi transférer les notes dans la partie "sur mon icloud" dans "Mail" sur l'iMac. Les réglages iMobile, même sans utiliser l'iMac, ne suffisaient pas.


----------

